# 4.3 - Eure Rüstungssets



## Xiin (18. August 2011)

Hi
Da man mit 4.3 die Möglichkeit hat das Aussehen der aktuellen Rüstungen mit einer anderen Rüstung zu überdecken wollte ich euch fragen welche stylerüstung ihr mit 4.3 tragen werdet

Mir ist bewusst dass es Theman hierzu gibt, jedoch finde ich einen "Sammelthread" um sich Anregungen zu holen (paralell zur diskussion) sinnvoll.

Mage: T7 mit dem S2 Stab
Schamane: Das set aus dem alten ZA/70er Belohnungen für Justice-Points.
Paladin: S8 als Heiler mit dem Kolben von Illidan, beim schild bin ich mir noch unsicher (denke 346 für marken passt gut oder der 80er pvp-Schild.
Krieger: Als Taure (Tank) muss ich mir einfach T6+Bollwerk und die Klinge aus tdm hc farmen - für pvp S8 mit dem Kolben aus BT.
mit meinem Mensch Krieger das 60er pvp-set mit der entsprechenden Waffe (hab ich schon)

Zum Glück hab ich das meiste davon noch sonst wäre ich nurnoch am farmen.

Ich freu mich auf eure kreativen einfälle (gern auch mit Bild wenn ich gerade eins davon habt)


----------



## BobaBasti (18. August 2011)

Das dunkle Richturteil für meinen Dk: Aber als Gnom^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (18. August 2011)

Wär zwar mit Bildern ansehnlicher, aber da ich selbst zu faul bin kann ich das ja schlecht jemand anders vorhalten.  

Zwergenschamane: T5 + Nonset Teile + Faustwaffen vom Hyjal Trash
Taurenkrieger: T6 + Bollwerk (erklärt sich iwie von selbst  ) + Karazhan Schwert vom Schachevent (Name vergessen, irgendwas mit König)
Menschpaladin (Tank): T6 + Tankschild aus Swp + noch undefiniertes Schwert
Menschpaladin (Retri): T5 + Nonset Teile + Gruul Kolben (Wobei das wohl eher zum Draenei passen würde)
Alternative: T2 + Schwert von Archi. 

PS: T2 sollte eigentlich fürs Healequip sein, aber leider spiel ich derzeit kein Heiler. Aber da die Klinge von Archi ähnlichen Look hat, wird das auch passen.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (18. August 2011)

Hexer: T5 am liebsten ja mit der Sichel von Ahune, aber die wollt ja net droppen -.-"
DK: T8, T10 oder T11 ^^ fand die alle drei sehr genial, mit den beiden Einhandschwertern aus Naxx 
Schurke: T2
Priester: T8!!! Sieht an nem Dranaei richtig goil aus ^^


----------



## wolfracht (18. August 2011)

Jäger: Bleibt T12, was anderes passt nicht zu meiner Orcin.
Krieger: T6 oder Hc t10 + Sonnenverschlinger+Bollwerk
Druide: T5
Magier: T5 + sturm des chaos (am untoten einfach unschlagbar)
Paladin: entweder t4 oder t6 + ehemaliger pvp kolben + heilerschild aus hyjal
Priester: zum heilen t5+Hyjalstab, shadow natürlich t6
Hexer: t8,5 + Bloodsurge, Kel'Thuzad's Blade of Agony hc (weiß den deutschen namen nicht)
Schurke: ebenfalls t6 und der 1. dolch von illidan, 2. weiß ich noch nicht
Schamane: t5 + hyjal trash faustwaffen. 

todesritter spiel ich nicht.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (18. August 2011)

Ich spiel nur 2 chars auf 85  keine lust zu twinken...

Pala:
- T2 set in lila (bc inis) mit Bollwerk + 
- t6 mit... mal sehen was passt
- das 154er pvp set + Bollwerk und Klinge des Prinzen
- aus grünen items zusammengesammelte Feuerkriegerrüstung mit Sonnenverschlinger und brennender Schädelschild
- t1 mit Sturmlanzenwappenrock und der 60er epic pvp axt

DK: 
- da toppt nichts das gute alte T10 mit dem 2h-Schwert vom 1. Boss (wie hieß das große Teil?)


das waren die Sachen, die ich habe 


Mfg swampy


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Das nichtmehr erhältliche Dungeonset 2 [Bekannt auch als Tier 0,5 man war das nen Gequeste] + Stab der Dominanz aus Molten Core




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loony555 (18. August 2011)

Schade, hab keine Sets, also ist das Feature für mich leider komplett nutzlos... 
T5 für meinen Hexer wär toll.


----------



## Bramda (18. August 2011)

Farm sie doch is doch nix dabei werden viele gruppen die nächste zeit entstehn.


----------



## Xiin (18. August 2011)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Schade, hab keine Sets, also ist das Feature für mich leider komplett nutzlos...
> T5 für meinen Hexer wär toll.


Kann man mit ein paar Spielern machen, kannst ja mal paar gildies/im trade fragen - viele werden die alten raids für die sets machen.


----------



## iShock (18. August 2011)

Wahrscheinlich mit Jäger Paladin und Druide T6

Schami bleibt so wie er ist denk ich ...


Schurke T2 oder T1


Magier... hmmmm weiß ich noch nicht^^


----------



## Königmarcus (18. August 2011)

BobaBasti schrieb:


> Das dunkle Richturteil für meinen Dk: Aber als Gnom^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das wird leider nicht gehen - solange du das set nicht besitzt. ausserdem kann man glaub ich nur sets tragen, die nur für die jeweilige klasse waren (und das da oben ist T0,5 vom Pala). ausser du meinst die non-set BC-version ^^


----------



## Dark_Lady (18. August 2011)

Mal ne - vermutlich dumme - Frage - aber gibts irgendwo ne Liste, welche T-Sets in welchen Inzen/Raids droppen? Bin ja erst zum Ende von BC angefangen und hatte damsl folglich keine T-Sets und irgendwie blick ich einfach nicht durch, wo was genau droppt und wie die sets heissen.


----------



## Xiin (18. August 2011)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> das wird leider nicht gehen - solange du das set nicht besitzt. ausserdem kann man glaub ich nur sets tragen, die nur für die jeweilige klasse waren (und das da oben ist T0,5 vom Pala). ausser du meinst die non-set BC-version ^^


Das da ist die nonset BC-Version. T0,5 sah anders aus.



Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Mal ne - vermutlich dumme - Frage - aber gibts irgendwo ne Liste, welche T-Sets in welchen Inzen/Raids droppen? Bin ja erst zum Ende von BC angefangen und hatte damsl folglich keine T-Sets und irgendwie blick ich einfach nicht durch, wo was genau droppt und wie die sets heissen.


http://www.wowhead.com/itemsets?filter=cl=11#0-2+1 einfach die entsprechende Klasse wählen.


----------



## BobaBasti (18. August 2011)

Ich habs auchnur so genannt, und die Teile hab ich schon aus den BC inzen gefarmt


----------



## KlacM (18. August 2011)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> das wird leider nicht gehen - solange du das set nicht besitzt. ausserdem kann man glaub ich nur sets tragen, die nur für die jeweilige klasse waren (und das da oben ist T0,5 vom Pala). ausser du meinst die non-set BC-version ^^



Jo wird nicht gehen... Man kann als DK/Pala/Krieger keine Stoffsachen ummergen. Steht auch in der Offiziellen beschreibung, dass man als platteträger nicht mitm stoffrock durch die gegend tanzen kann


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> das wird leider nicht gehen - solange du das set nicht besitzt. ausserdem kann man glaub ich nur sets tragen, die nur für die jeweilige klasse waren (und das da oben ist T0,5 vom Pala). ausser du meinst die non-set BC-version ^^



Fail.
Dieses Set droppt in den Bcinstanzen, es ist nur nicht als Set gekennzeichnet.
Ich habe auch einge [Non-]Sets auf meinem Bankfach liegen die ich für Skillungen benutze [z.B. Bei Frostskill ein Eisiges Aussehen]. Um halb 12 Lade ich mal ein paar bilder hoch


----------



## Grushdak (18. August 2011)

@ seanbuddha

Wie oft willst Du jetzt noch dieses Bild hier im Forum posten? 

bt
Ich weiß es noch nicht, wie mein Style mal aussehen wird.
Da muss ich erstmal n paar alte Erinnerungen wieder wecken. 

edit:
Und die o.5 Reihe hat mir schon damals absolut nicht gefallen.
Kann sein, daß es nicht vom Style herkam - eher durch den Aufwand damals -
und das viele Gold etc. - es stand in keinem Verhältnis.

greetz


----------



## Plaigor (18. August 2011)

Schurke wär T2 natürlich traumhaft aber es wird wahrscheinlicher eher t5 plus splitter von azzinoth 

beim priest wahrscheinlich eins der ersten tsets 1 ,2 oder 6  schade dasses den stab aus mc nichtmehr gibt ...

der rest der chars muss ersma leveln


----------



## Mahrony (18. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



THIS!


----------



## Xiin (18. August 2011)

Mahrony schrieb:


> THIS!


Das ist geil, welche Waffen wirst du dazu tragen?


----------



## Cassiopheia (18. August 2011)

Vorhin auch mal ein bissl im Modelviewer rumgebastelt für meinen (Prot)Pally.. auf mein T2 werd ich wohl verzichten und erstmal abwarten wieviele Leute das wählen werden *g*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Head: Tankatronic Goggles
Shoulders: Stormforged Shoulders
Chest: Enchanted Thorium Breastplate
Belt: Dreadmaul Girdle
Legs: Enchanted Thorium Leggings
Boots: Ancient Skeletal Boots
Gloves: Stormforged Gauntlets
Mainhand: Torment of the Banished
Offhand: Felstone Bulwark

Da wünsch ich mir auf jedenfall schonmal "Happy Farming"


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

So hier meine beiden anderen:
Feuer: [Teebus Langschwert der Loderflammen + Kreis der Flamme + Imperiale rote Robe / Handschuhe + Runenstoffstiefel]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frost:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahrony (18. August 2011)

Xiin schrieb:


> Das ist geil, welche Waffen wirst du dazu tragen?


 Habs nochmal abgeändert, so solls sein(mit Waffe)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (19. August 2011)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> das wird leider nicht gehen - solange du das set nicht besitzt. ausserdem kann man glaub ich nur sets tragen, die nur für die jeweilige klasse waren (und das da oben ist T0,5 vom Pala). ausser du meinst die non-set BC-version ^^



DAS set hab ich mir in Wochen erfarmt und auf der Bank liegen - wird mein Pala mit dem 2Händer vom Turnier von der Exodar tragen ^^ das set gibts verteilt in allen BC inis und heros... ist Platte mit heilstats, was bedeutet das jeder das set tragen kann 

lila pala t2 ftw!


----------



## WotanGOP (19. August 2011)

Es gibt kein stylerisches Set als dieses:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (19. August 2011)

Das Heilerset meines Priesters wird ganz eindeutig das hier: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schultern muss ich mir aber noch überlegen, welche ich mir hole... wenn mir nix besseres einfällt, dann eben die vom T7. Waffe guck ich auch noch. 

Für den Shadow such ich mir natürlich was düstereres... oder ich nehm mir mein Magiestoffset, wie Ohrensammler schon meinte. <3


----------



## Youmaycry (19. August 2011)

statt mir warri t6 ewigkeiten in raids zu erfarmen, hole ich mir einfach s3 ( sofern noch erhältlich ) , dann noch bollwerk und ne vernübnftige 1h


----------



## Gintaar (19. August 2011)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Mal ne - vermutlich dumme - Frage - aber gibts irgendwo ne Liste, welche T-Sets in welchen Inzen/Raids droppen? Bin ja erst zum Ende von BC angefangen und hatte damsl folglich keine T-Sets und irgendwie blick ich einfach nicht durch, wo was genau droppt und wie die sets heissen.



Hier mal eine Liste. Bei den Classic Sets bin ich mir nicht sicher, daher korrigiert mich bitte wenn nötig.

Classic

T0 - Hochstufige ClassicInstanzen, aufwertbar auf T0.5
T1 - Geschmolzener Kern, Onyxia
T2 - Pechschwingenhort
T3 - AQ 40, Naxx 40 (so nicht mehr zu bekommen, aber Style ähnelt T7)

BC

T4 - Karazhan, Gruuls Unterschlupf, Magtheridon
T5 - Festung der Stürme, Schlangenschrein
T6 - Hyjal, Schwarzer Tempel, Sonnenbrunnenplateau

WotLK

T7 - Naxxramas, Malygos, Satharion
T8 - Ulduar
T9 - Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers
T10 - Eiskronenzitadelle

Cataclysm

T11 - Peschwingenabstieg, Bastion des Zwielichts
T12 - Feuerlande
T13 - Todesschwingenraid


----------



## Hubautz (19. August 2011)

Gintaar schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Liste. Bei den Classic Sets bin ich mir nicht sicher, daher korrigiert mich bitte wenn nötig.
> 
> Classic
> 
> ...




Ony hat den T2-Kopf gedroppt, Ragnaros die T2 Hose. 
Den Rest von T2 gab es in BWL, T1 komplett in MC.


----------



## Nuhramon (19. August 2011)

S2 ...! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Youmaycry (19. August 2011)

t6 style oder http://www.ninjalooter.de/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/Krieger.jpg


----------



## WotanGOP (19. August 2011)

Gintaar schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Liste. Bei den Classic Sets bin ich mir nicht sicher, daher korrigiert mich bitte wenn nötig.
> 
> Classic
> 
> ...


T1 und T2 wurden ja schon korrigiert.
Ich meine T3 gab es nur in Naxx60. In AQ40 gab es ein spezielles AQ Set.
T7 ist in der Tat wie T3 nur mit anderen Farben. Malygos droppte jedoch kein T-Token. Handschuhe gab es bei Sartharion, Hose bei Thaddius, Brust bei den 4 Reitern, Helm bei Kel'Thuzad und Schultern bei Loatheb. Gluth dropt zusätzlich random Token.
T9 gibt es zusätzlich komplett für Punkte, genau wie T10.
T11 Schultern oder Helm können auch random bei Al'Akir droppen.


----------



## Super PePe (19. August 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Ich meine T3 gab es nur in Naxx60. In AQ40 gab es ein spezielles AQ Set.


richtig t3 gibt es nicht mehr. Ausser man hat es sich vor wolk aus naxx geholt.


----------



## Xiin (19. August 2011)

Youmaycry schrieb:


> statt mir warri t6 ewigkeiten in raids zu erfarmen, hole ich mir einfach s3 ( sofern noch erhältlich ) , dann noch bollwerk und ne vernübnftige 1h


Ist nichtmehr erhältlich, aber da eh jede ID BT runs gehen und man so zimlich jeden rnd bestechen kann (500-1000g/teil sind peanuts helfen aber um das set in max 3 IDs zu bekommen)


----------



## Youmaycry (19. August 2011)

hmm wieso gibts das denn net mehr. schliesslich gibts das 60 er pvp set etc ja auch noch. kacka ! naja , seis drum


----------



## Felix^^ (19. August 2011)

Ich hol mir für mein Hunter t4  sieht am besten aus ^^


----------



## Blackout1091 (19. August 2011)

Mein Schurke kreigt erstmal T5 und Waffen hm..aufjedenfall welche die man aufen Rücken tragen kann das is am besten 

Wobei ich mal gespannt bin ob jmd dann auch noch mit den neuen Saxchen rumläuft ^^


----------



## Youmaycry (19. August 2011)

ich gehe aber stark davon aus, dass wenn du eine waffe besitzt die NICHT auf dem rücken getragen wird und dann die optik änderst in eine waffe die auf dme rücken getragen werden kann ...... die waffe dann aber nicht aufm rücken getragen wird. ich glaube nur das model ändert sich. hört sich komisch formuliert an, hoffe alle verstehen was gemeint ist


----------



## Waterproofed (19. August 2011)

Bloodfang 
http://www.locksucks...2-bloodfang.gif

2x Chromatisch gehärtetes Schwert
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19352

ODER

2x Felsteel Longblade
http://wowdata.buffe...reated-by-spell

am Female Human Rogue


----------



## Snee (19. August 2011)

Nuhramon schrieb:


> S2 ...!



T5 für den Jäger, oder vertu ich mich da...?


----------



## BobaBasti (19. August 2011)

KlacM schrieb:


> Jo wird nicht gehen... Man kann als DK/Pala/Krieger keine Stoffsachen ummergen. Steht auch in der Offiziellen beschreibung, dass man als platteträger nicht mitm stoffrock durch die gegend tanzen kann



Ähm das ist Platte .....


----------



## Troete123 (19. August 2011)

Paldin : Eindeutig T5 ! Als Pinker Rächer rumrennen, jeah


----------



## Ol@f (19. August 2011)

Mage: T3 + Thunderfury

Wobei mir noch die linke Fessel fehlt :<


----------



## Dabears (19. August 2011)

Darauf habe ich schon so lange gewartet, das Rüstungchange Feature ist das beste was seit WoW Release geschehen ist / sein wird.
Dachte anfangs erstmal Krieger T2 aber dann ist mir eingefallen das ich das nun nichtmehr erhältliche alte ZA Gear (Rot) mit 2x JinRokh noch besitze (In Kombi mit dem auch nichtmehr erhätlichen ZG Tiger)inkl. dem seltenen Tabard of Flame:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick für Größer)

*HUGE BALLS*


----------



## TheGui (19. August 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Mage: T3 + Thunderfury
> 
> Wobei mir noch die linke Fessel fehlt :<



Legendarys werden nicht nutzbar sein bei diesem feature.


----------



## Figetftw! (19. August 2011)

Waterproofed schrieb:


> Bloodfang
> http://www.locksucks...2-bloodfang.gif
> 
> 2x Chromatisch gehärtetes Schwert
> ...



du spielst als rogue mit 2 schwertern? oO
welcher specc und welche schwerter bitte


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Legendarys werden nicht nutzbar sein bei diesem feature.



Ich wunder mich eher darüber wie er an T 3 rankommen will 
Ich denke mal nicht das er es hat.


----------



## Ol@f (19. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Legendarys werden nicht nutzbar sein bei diesem feature.


Hm, mies.

Naja, T3 hab ich halt schon vor langer Zeit ma bekommen.


----------



## Blackout1091 (19. August 2011)

kann man auch zb. ein PvP - Schwert austauschen lassen? oder nur pve gegenstände ;D 
weil die 60er pvp waffen sind einfach legendär


----------



## Nexus.X (19. August 2011)

Youmaycry schrieb:


> hmm wieso gibts das denn net mehr. schliesslich gibts das 60 er pvp set etc ja auch noch. kacka ! naja , seis drum


Es gibt soweit ichs in Erinnerung habe nurnoch die Ranghöchstens PvP Sets pro Addon, Cata mal ausgenommen. Ergo, episches 60er, S4, S8 und die neuen halt.
Korrigiert mich falls ich was übersehn hab, mir werden die Oldschool PvP-Händler langsam zu "voll".  



Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Mein Schurke kreigt erstmal T5 und Waffen hm..aufjedenfall welche die man aufen Rücken tragen kann das is am besten
> 
> Wobei ich mal gespannt bin ob jmd dann auch noch mit den neuen Saxchen rumläuft ^^


Gibt eine nette Astralklinge in blau (ähnlich der gelben Version aus ZG Archäologen-Schurken-Boss) vom Schmied, welche auf dem Rücken getragen werden. War glaube für Level 40 darum, die find ich recht schick. 

Edit: Gefunden - http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=7961 

Edit²: Da war jemand schneller


----------



## Captn.Pwn (19. August 2011)

BobaBasti schrieb:


> Das dunkle Richturteil für meinen Dk: Aber als Gnom^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wäre jmd so freundlich mir zu sagen wie das set heißt?


----------



## TheGui (19. August 2011)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> kann man auch zb. ein PvP - Schwert austauschen lassen? oder nur pve gegenstände ;D
> weil die 60er pvp waffen sind einfach legendär


das kannst du machen aber du kannst mit getransten waffen kein PvP beitreten.

BTW, DW DK mit denen hier  ...falls die kommende BiS Waffe nen schwert ist!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (19. August 2011)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Gibt eine nette Astralklinge in blau (ähnlich der gelben Version aus ZG Archäologen-Schurken-Boss) vom Schmied, welche auf dem Rücken getragen werden. War glaube für Level 40 darum, die find ich recht schick.




http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=7961 

 

Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, es gab echt mal ne Zeit wo wir tagelang mats gefarmt haben, für ne lvl waffe !! Und nicht weil wir den Style haben wollten, sondern weil sich damit besser leveln lies und es sich sogar gerechnet hatte (zugegeben UND sie geil aussah^^). 

Lang lang, ists her.


----------



## Nexus.X (19. August 2011)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wäre jmd so freundlich mir zu sagen wie das set heißt?


Das sind Nonset-Plattenheiler Teile aus BC Instanzen.

Helm: Dampfkammer - Roboingenieur Dampfhammer
Schultern: Höllenfeuerbollwerk - Omor der Narbenlose (Hc)
Brust: Schattenlabyrinth - Großmeister Vorpil 
Handschuhe: Höllenfeuerbollwerk - Vazruden (Hc)
Beine: Tiefensumpf - Hungarfenn (Hc)
Stiefel: HdZ I - Kapitän Skarloc (Hc)

Gürtel hab ich irgendwie grade nicht gefunden, sollte aber auch in einer HC oder 70er Nonhero droppen (DK, Schlabby, etc.)

Umhang: Mechanar - Panthaleon der Kalkulator 

Finde der passt vom Stil her noch gut zum Set

Hoffe das beantwortet jegliche Fragen zur Herkunft vorrübergehend


----------



## Figetftw! (19. August 2011)

DK T10,75 + http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19354


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (19. August 2011)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wäre jmd so freundlich mir zu sagen wie das set heißt?



Ist kein set, ich habs im Verlauf von einem Monat gefarmt. Das sind verschiedene blaue Plattenitems, in allen möglichen BC heros erhältlich... muss man durchrennen. ^^ sind zwar heilerstats drauf, aber nicht an den paladin gebunden


----------



## Captn.Pwn (19. August 2011)

nice, danke euch, habe leider erst angefangen, als sich bc dem ende neigte, deswegen hab ich die nie zu gesicht bekommen


----------



## TheGui (19. August 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> DK T10,75 + http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19354



Ja das is geil!

Mich freut der Patch.... war wieder nen grund Atlas loot zu instalieren und Styleequip macht endlich nen echten sin 

Mir als Itemromantiker macht Blizzard mit dem 4.3 Patch nen großes Geschenk! 

Jetz lohnt es sich auch die neuen low lvl Q zu machen, da gibts zum teil so lustige Items


----------



## Omidas (19. August 2011)

Falls noch wer Anregungen braucht für ein nicht T-Set Outfit. Da gibt es nen schönen Thread:

Die "unbekannten" Sets in WoW

Achja. Für mich:
Mein Pala wird schwer. T6, T8 oder bleibe beim T12
Für mein Priester wird es ganz klar T8 mit dem Stab von Archimonde
Wobei ich da die Allianz beneide. der Oberste Kriegsfürst Stab aus 
Classic sieht bei denen sooooo genial aus


----------



## Calthras2 (19. August 2011)

Kann man eig das 55er DK-Charaktererstellungs Set anziehen? Also das mit der Kapuze und dem Plattenkilt


----------



## Blackout1091 (19. August 2011)

Calthras2 schrieb:


> Kann man eig das 55er DK-Charaktererstellungs Set anziehen? Also das mit der Kapuze und dem Plattenkilt



Klar sollte eig gehen sind ja normale Stats drauf  Wenn du es noch hast


----------



## BobaBasti (19. August 2011)

Hat jemand ne idee für gute einhandwaffen?
Am besten Streitkolben...


----------



## Omidas (19. August 2011)

Anhand deines Avatars gehe ich mal vom Pala aus.

Für meinen werde ich Ko'gun, Hammer des Feuerfürsten von Ragneros(Feuerlande) nehmen.

Aber der passt vor allem für einen Heiler und dann am besten im T8/T12


----------



## LordVarot (19. August 2011)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage undzwar ist auf Seite 1 ein Rüstungsset angezeigt das als Dunkeles Richturteil oder so bezeichnet wird ist halt Pala T2 in Lila jetzt meine Frage weiß jemand wie die einzelnen Items heißen und wo sie ca droppen ich  hab das gegoogelt und auf buffed gesucht aber bin dafür wohl zu blöd ;/


----------



## TheGui (19. August 2011)

LordVarot schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine Frage undzwar ist auf Seite 1 ein Rüstungsset angezeigt das als Dunkeles Richturteil oder so bezeichnet wird ist halt Pala T2 in Lila jetzt meine Frage weiß jemand wie die einzelnen Items heißen und wo sie ca droppen ich  hab das gegoogelt und auf buffed gesucht aber bin dafür wohl zu blöd ;/



ist nicht dein Ernst?

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/188061-43-eure-rustungssets/page__st__40


----------



## TheGui (19. August 2011)

LordVarot schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine Frage undzwar ist auf Seite 1 ein Rüstungsset angezeigt das als Dunkeles Richturteil oder so bezeichnet wird ist halt Pala T2 in Lila jetzt meine Frage weiß jemand wie die einzelnen Items heißen und wo sie ca droppen ich  hab das gegoogelt und auf buffed gesucht aber bin dafür wohl zu blöd ;/



ist nicht dein Ernst?

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/188061-43-eure-rustungssets/page__st__40


----------



## LordVarot (19. August 2011)

Na wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, sorry hab das wohl leider Überlesen aber danke für den Hinweis ;D


----------



## Xiin (19. August 2011)

BobaBasti schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne idee für gute einhandwaffen?
> Am besten Streitkolben...


Kommt aufs set an, hab ein paar Ideen...


----------



## Kuisito (20. August 2011)

Versteh ich da was falsch, oder muss man die Sets besitzen um das Aussehen zu aendern? 

Denn:



> [...]hinter der geheimnisvollen Bezeichnung "*Transmogrifier*" verbirgt sich laut Chilton ein NPC, bei dem Ihr Euren aktuellen Klamotten das Aussehen von alten Rüstungen verpassen könnt &#8211; und das ohne dabei Attribute einzubüßen. Allerdings soll diese Funktionalität auf Rüstungen der gleichen Rüstungsklasse beschränkt bleiben. Auch klassenspezifische Sets werden nur von den entsprechenden Klassen "übergezogen" werden können.



Ich lese da nichts davon, das man sie besitzen muss?


----------



## TheGui (20. August 2011)

Kuisito schrieb:


> Versteh ich da was falsch, oder muss man die Sets besitzen um das Aussehen zu aendern?
> 
> Denn:
> 
> Ich lese da nichts davon, das man sie besitzen muss?



Dan solltest du mal alles lesen... 
http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

Jetzt hab ich doch die pdc Axt weggeworfen, obwohl die so geil aussah. Man, WARUM? 

Ich werde wohl dieses Set nehmen



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobaBasti (20. August 2011)

Xiin schrieb:


> Kommt aufs set an, hab ein paar Ideen...



Das ganz vorn gepostete: Lila Richturteilset ^^


----------



## TheGui (20. August 2011)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Das sind Nonset-Plattenheiler Teile aus BC Instanzen.
> 
> Helm: Dampfkammer - Roboingenieur Dampfhammer
> Schultern: Höllenfeuerbollwerk - Omor der Narbenlose (Hc)
> ...



Gürtel gefunden

 Sklavenunterkünfte HC beim  Rockmar 

ja ich farms mir auch gerade xD und stelle fest das in BC extrem viele stylische sachen in den 5ern zu finden sind... darunter so viele coole fauswaffen... : / tragische verschwendung


----------



## nemø (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich mit den Waffen noch sehen muss, dass es Stangen werden, weil Jäger atm ja nix anderes trägt und bei'm dritten der Kopf entweder das original oder vielleicht der Seuchenjäger(T8) wird.


----------



## Xiin (20. August 2011)

BobaBasti schrieb:


> Das ganz vorn gepostete: Lila Richturteilset ^^


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30918


----------



## TheGui (20. August 2011)

Xiin schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30918



Es kann nur einen geben! einmaliges design!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiin (20. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Es kann nur einen geben! einmaliges design!


jop der ist geil und passt perfekt - aber wenn er einen Einhandkolben sucht passt meiner besser.   
Aber als retri ist er auf jedenfall gut.


----------



## myxemio (20. August 2011)

Wenn ich mir etz überleg, wie ich meinen Tauren Krieger anziehe.....

Design: Komplett T6
Waffe(n): 2 mal das Archäologie-Zweihandschwert, oder 2 mal Armageddon (Naxx25 von den 4 Reitern) (Zum Tanken müsste ich mir noch ne echt geil stylische waffe suchen) 
Schild: Bollwerk von Azinoth

iwie freu ich mich etz schon auf des feature


----------



## Xiin (20. August 2011)

myxemio schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir etz überleg, wie ich meinen Tauren Krieger anziehe.....
> 
> Design: Komplett T6
> Waffe(n): 2 mal das Archäologie-Zweihandschwert, oder 2 mal Armageddon (Naxx25 von den 4 Reitern) (Zum Tanken müsste ich mir noch ne echt geil stylische waffe suchen)
> ...


Würde, wie schon erwähnt, die Klinge vom Endboss in tdm hc nehmen. (droppt beim gleichen Boss wie das Mount wenn du das nochnicht hast.)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34609#.


----------



## Nexus.X (20. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Gürtel gefunden
> 
> Sklavenunterkünfte HC beim  Rockmar
> 
> ja ich farms mir auch gerade xD und stelle fest das in BC extrem viele stylische sachen in den 5ern zu finden sind... darunter so viele coole fauswaffen... : / tragische verschwendung


Ich find die Faustwaffen vom Hyjal Trash ja top, mir machts eher Sorgen, dass im Deathwing raid dann keine droppen und man sie nicht übernehmen kann.  Irgendwie sollten sie einführen, dass manche Waffenspezialisierungen integrierbar sind. Wie z.B. Axt/Schwert/Kolben ... Schwert/Dolch ... oder Axt/Faustwaffen ... etc. Sonst gehn bei dem mageren Raidloot Design viele Alternativen flöten.



Xiin schrieb:


> Würde, wie schon erwähnt, die Klinge vom Endboss in tdm hc nehmen. (droppt beim gleichen Boss wie das Mount wenn du das nochnicht hast.)
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34609#.


Ich persönlich finde http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=29362 passt auch gut dazu.


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. August 2011)

Habe mir schon das epische lvl 60 PvP-Set mit meinem Hunter gegönnt - inkl. Stab und Bogen! Ich freu mich


----------



## villain (21. August 2011)

als ich das mit dem "moggen" gelesen habe, dachte ich sofort an T 2 für meinen schurken - diese maske und diese schultern... ein muss!
bei meinem druiden werde ich wohl T 1 wählen..

für magier und dk weiß ich noch nix...


----------



## Assari (21. August 2011)

villain schrieb:


> als ich das mit dem "moggen" gelesen habe, dachte ich sofort an T 2 für meinen schurken - diese maske und diese schultern... ein muss!
> bei meinem druiden werde ich wohl T 1 wählen..
> 
> für magier und dk weiß ich noch nix...



Oh yes. Schurke T2 <3 <3

Priester mal schauen was ich dem anziehe^^


----------



## Gromark (21. August 2011)

Assari schrieb:


> Priester mal schauen was ich dem anziehe^^



 T8!!! <3


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (21. August 2011)

Paladin... ergo T2 (Besitze ich zum Glück sogar noch den Helm aus Classiczeiten) oder T6... vielleicht aber auch T5. So eine Rüstung aus Kristallen, pink hin oder her, sieht an einem Tank einfach eindrucksvoller aus.
Für meinen Krieger hätte ich mir soooo sehr das gute alte S3 gewünscht, dass ist ja aber leider nicht mehr erhältlich... *schmoll*


----------



## Shelung (21. August 2011)

Hunter:   Bogen aus molten core quest.  Super hammer!     

Hexer:  T0,5 inklusive sense!

Krieger: BC equip und zwar full

Denke an t6 weils einfach super passt und ich sammel aus vielen inis und neuen dinge die zu trollen passen *masken, holz schilder im style usw usw* 
*habe ein troll*


Stelle mir als Schurke aber dungeon 3 set oder das defias leder set auch nett vor 




Jetzt haben alle leute die ein t3 haben super Freude. Mit Abstand das epischste set ^^


----------



## Kersyl (21. August 2011)

Wow! Soviele Epische aussehensarten die ihr Wählen werdet!

Ich werde meinem Zwergenkrieger eine Sturmwind-Soldaten rüstung verpassen. Da gibt es verschiedene Items die man dazu 
zusammensetzen kann.

Oder total buntes crap eq tragen. Und mit dem dann Solo Irgendeinen dicken Boss schlachten...Jeah.

Außerdem verweise ich mal http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Inoffizielle-Ruestungs-Sets-fuer-Mode-Fans-RP-Freunde-und-Sammler-Update-778968/

Da finden sich einige echt coole Sets bei

Vielleicht möchten die Buffed-Leute das mal weiterführen, bei Händlern gibts verschiedene nette sets


----------



## NightCreat (22. August 2011)

zocke zwar eit 4.2 kein wow mehr aber hab für jeden char sowieso style equip 

hunter: ganz klar t5 + phönixbogen des sonnenzorns *.* bester style

magier: s4 mit dem illidan stab 

pala: entweder s4 oder t6 weiß noch nicht :/ als waffe würd ich gerne sulfuras nehmen aber legendarys sind leider nicht erlaubt daher würd ich wohl auf die axt von blutschatten setzen.


----------



## Gormogon (22. August 2011)

Für mein druiden das t2 set ;> und im pvp das schurken t2 oder s3 ma gucken


----------



## Darmorgel (22. August 2011)

Für meinen Hexer! (Einzig aktiv gespielter Char! ) 


Kopf => Geweihte Kapuze des dunklen Zirkels
Schultern => Mantelung des Verderbers
Brust => Robe des Verderbers
Hände => Handschuhe des Verderbers
Hose => Gamaschen des Verderbers
Taile => Feuerkordel des Magiers
Füße => Schuhe des Erzbischofs
Waffe (Stab) => Zhar'doom, Großstab des Verschlingers

Für Mainhand & Offhand hab ich leider noch keine Ahnung! /:

Sieht dann so an einem Untoten Hexenmeister aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Freu mich schon total! *-*


----------



## win3ermute (22. August 2011)

Ich habe noch das komplette Set des Untotenschlachtens für den Jäger aus dem WotLK-Event auf der Bank herumliegen. Dann darf die Jägerin auch mal im Rock herumlaufen, was wohl nicht ganz so häufig sein sollte.

Als Helm käme natürlich auch was "exotisches" wie die "Augenklappe des Übeltäters" in Frage - oder was auffälliges wie die "Krone der Zerstörung". Bin ich froh, so ein "Messie" zu sein .

Als Fernwaffe was weniger dezentes; nämlich meine erste epische Waffe: Das Gewehr aus dem Theaterevent.

Für den weiblichen Gnomentank natürlich nur die "Rockerausrüstung": Brennende Totenschädel an den Schulterstücken, passender Schild (gab's wohl damals beides in Naxx; ist mit Fliegerbrille mein "Style-Equip", wenn sie auf dem Chopper sitzt).

Die Gnomenhexenmeisterin bekommt möglichst einfache schwarze Klamotten - natürlich bauchfrei .

Bei der Druidin gefiel mir das S3-Set am besten. Sollte auch noch auf der Bank liegen.


----------



## Russelkurt (22. August 2011)

ich hab mir alle sets für meine chars nochmal durchgeschaut. ich glaub ich nehme als hexer doch t1 helm, schultern und robe. muss nur noch die schultern erfarmen, den rest hab ich schon geholt. für meinen hunter hab ich noch t5 und t10 auf der bank. eins von beidem, eher t10, wirds werden. und mein krieger bekommt style, s2 oder t6 schultern, t10 rüstung unter den schultern und klassische feldmarschalls-streitkolben. passt vielleicht nicht wirklich zusammen, sieht aber ganz nett aus, denke ich mir.


----------



## Cassiopheia (22. August 2011)

Darmorgel schrieb:


> Für meinen Hexer! (Einzig aktiv gespielter Char! )



Tempest of Chaos (Sturm des Chaos) ist die einzig wahre Mainhand zu dem Set!!


----------



## ElrondMcBonk (22. August 2011)

Mahrony schrieb:


> Habs nochmal abgeändert, so solls sein(mit Waffe)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welches Set ist das?

Edit: k, habs gefunden


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (22. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Es kann nur einen geben! einmaliges design!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo haste den her? Ich hab das lila t2 auf der bank außer gürtel und stiefel (farmstatus) und hab geplant, Claymore des Propheten vom argentumturnier (Draenei) zu nehmen, oder für tank Bollwerk von Azzinoth mit Netherbann / Beschleunigte Klinge des Prinzen. Den hammer hab ich aber noch nie gesehen


----------



## Gazeran (22. August 2011)

is von gruul diesem rat davor


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (22. August 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> is von gruul diesem rat davor



danke dir ^^ den rat schafft man ja zu 3.


----------



## Gazeran (22. August 2011)

zu 2t  meele schamie + hexer ^^


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (22. August 2011)

oder alleine mim hunter, nur zuschaun


----------



## TheGui (22. August 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> zu 2t  meele schamie + hexer ^^


alleine DK 



Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Tempest of Chaos (Sturm des Chaos) ist die einzig wahre Mainhand zu dem Set!!


Die passende Offhand dazu ist das Herz aus SWP!


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (22. August 2011)

^^ Naja, wenn man den wegen dem Erfolg macht...

waren Protpala (ich) 
Schurke
und Druidenheiler

alle in blauem pvp gear ^^ damals hatte ich nichts anderes ...

und so geht das halt nur zu 3.


----------



## Zwizazadera (22. August 2011)

Upps Doppelpost


----------



## Zwizazadera (22. August 2011)

Als Paladin ganz Klar Powerranger T5 Style *G*

Tank Spec: Waffe: Netherban und Bollwerk von Azinoth oder Bollwerk des Schwertbrechers mal schauen *g*

Ausser der Axt hab ich noch alles auf der Bank liegen sowie das Komplette T6 Set mal schauen

Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Herz des Phönix (22. August 2011)

Mein Druide im Runenbeschriebenen Leder "Set" + Augenklappe ^.^
Leicht zu erfarmen? Ja.
Speziell? Nein.
Gefällt es mir? Ja 
[attachment=12129:x.png]

Tank-Krieger (Mensch) als Sturmwind-Wache.
(Imperiales Plattenset mit dem Schild von BSF 3. Boss NHC)
Leider ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Gurt nicht dazu passt,
weil er aus einem mir unerklärlichen Grund ROT ist, und es keine Handschuhe hat Q.q
Muss mir da noch was überlegen. Doch Krieger spiel ich eh nicht so aktiv.
[attachment=12130:xyz.png]

Mein Orc-Schurke im 60er PvP look mit dem Motto: Für die Horde!
[attachment=12131:xy.png]

Auch wahrscheinlich: 80er ICC-Melee "nicht set" Bossdrops mit Augenklappe 
(Jaja wenn man so oft kämpft, kann man schon mal ein Auge verlieren *gg*
besonders als Tank :x)
im look von dem Schurken-Set. Mit perfekter Wappenrock-kombination!

[attachment=12132:xyzz.png]


----------



## Annovella (22. August 2011)

Waterproofed schrieb:


> Bloodfang
> http://www.locksucks...2-bloodfang.gif
> 
> 2x Chromatisch gehärtetes Schwert
> ...



Du hast einen guten Geschmack :-)



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich wunder mich eher darüber wie er an T 3 rankommen will
> Ich denke mal nicht das er es hat.



Und warum nicht? Viele haben Tier 3, hab auch noch mit 3 Chars min. die hälfte des Sets.
Wer es unbedingt haben will, kann sich einfach T7 oder T7,5 holen, bis auf Farbunterschiede ist alles gleich.


----------



## vortigaunt (22. August 2011)

Ich hab mal ne blöde Frage...wenns schon beantwortet wurde tuts mir jetzt schon leid^^

wenn ich theoretisch Töter der Leblosen oder Gebrochenes Versprechen oder aber auch Spaltbeil des Frostriesen zur Verfügung hätte und jeweils ein entsprechend aktuelles Waffenäquivalent..wird das gemoggte Schwert/Axt ebenfalls auf den Rücken gepackt?


----------



## Ladrion (22. August 2011)

Ich werd mein DK wohl dieses Tankequip zusammenbasteln. Hab bis jetzt alles außer Schultern :9
Und das 2. wird wohl dd gear


----------



## TheGui (22. August 2011)

hol dir das Zulfarak schwert, hat den selben style blos mit 2 Schattenkugeln die drum herrum fliegen!


----------



## Ladrion (22. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> hol dir das Zulfarak schwert, hat den selben style blos mit 2 Schattenkugeln die drum herrum fliegen!



war ich auch erst am überlegen aber passt net so von der farbe und is nich so schnell gefarmt ^^


----------



## Shaenx (22. August 2011)

Mal ne Frage, wie ich gelesen habe braucht man die jeweiligen Items um das Aussehen zu verändern.

Wie sieht es denn aus wenn ich 2h Kolben habe kann ich es dann im Style eines 2h Schwert umwandeln?

Das Legendarys nicht gehen ist mir klar... aber würde es gehen von 2h Kolben zu 2h Schwert?

Oder muss man 2h Kolben zu 2h Kolben machen?


----------



## Ladrion (22. August 2011)

Shaenx schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wie ich gelesen habe braucht man die jeweiligen Items um das Aussehen zu verändern.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn aus wenn ich 2h Kolben habe kann ich es dann im Style eines 2h Schwert umwandeln?
> 
> ...



So wie ich das gelesen habe geht nur Kolben in Kolben usw. aber Jäger können wohl Armbrust in Bogen oder Schusswaffe machen.
Aber ob das nu so fest is weiß nur blizz^^


----------



## Azerak (22. August 2011)

Aber man kann das aussehen einer Faustwaffe die eigtl nur für Nebenhand ist auch auf ne Mainhand machen oder?
Wenn ja... BITTE BLIZZARD GEBT UND ORDENTLICHE FAUSTWAFFEN FÜRN SCHURKEN! 

Warum? Deswegen!: Klick

Endlich Katare!


----------



## Nexus.X (23. August 2011)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne blöde Frage...wenns schon beantwortet wurde tuts mir jetzt schon leid^^
> 
> wenn ich theoretisch Töter der Leblosen oder Gebrochenes Versprechen oder aber auch Spaltbeil des Frostriesen zur Verfügung hätte und jeweils ein entsprechend aktuelles Waffenäquivalent..wird das gemoggte Schwert/Axt ebenfalls auf den Rücken gepackt?


Glaube dazu gabs noch kein Statement, womöglich weil sie nicht sicher sind ob es funktioniert.
So wie ich Blizzard einschätze werden sies versuchen, aber es wird wohl nicht auf Anhieb klappen ... aber im Grunde gehört die Haltung ja mit zum Design, also sollte es schon übernommen werden.

PS: 2x Töter der Leblosen + T8,5 = Highlord Darion Mograine Inc.


----------



## elfithefreak (23. August 2011)

Ich hab zum Glück mein Rüssi Set schon komplett^^

So schaut die Mieze von vorne aus:
[attachment=12134:vorne.jpg]

so von hinten:
[attachment=12135:hinten.jpg]

und ums komplett zu machen die Seitenansicht:
[attachment=12136:seite.jpg]


----------



## seanbuddha (23. August 2011)

elfithefreak schrieb:


> Ich hab zum Glück mein Rüssi Set schon komplett^^
> 
> So schaut die Mieze von vorne aus:
> [attachment=12134:vorne.jpg]
> ...



Wers braucht


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (23. August 2011)

Mein Pala wird das t12 set tragen und gut ist


----------



## TheGui (23. August 2011)

elfithefreak schrieb:


> Ich hab zum Glück mein Rüssi Set schon komplett^^
> 
> So schaut die Mieze von vorne aus:
> [attachment=12134:vorne.jpg]
> ...


lvl 30 Virgin?




btw, hab Jetzt die komplette Liste des möchtegern Pala T2, falls es wer farmen will (Update + Gürtel und Armschienen)

Helm: Dampfkammer - Roboingenieur Dampfhammer   
Beine: Tiefensumpf - Hungarfenn (Hc)
Gürtel: Sklavenunterkünfte - Rockmar der zerquetscher (Hc) 

Schultern: Höllenfeuerbollwerk - Omor der Narbenlose (Hc)  
Handschuhe: Höllenfeuerbollwerk - Vazruden (Hc) 
Armschienen: Blutkessel - Broggok (Hc) 

Brust: Schattenlabyrinth - Großmeister Vorpil 

Stiefel: HdZ I - Kapitän Skarloc (Hc) 

Umhang: Mechanar - Panthaleon der Kalkulator


----------



## Eternal Darknezz (23. August 2011)

Als Shadow natürlich Priest T6, das einzige T-set was zu nem shadow passte, dazu Bannfluch von der nicht mehr verfügbaren Priest Epic quest.


----------



## Youmaycry (23. August 2011)

jo genau das würd eich beim shadow auch so sehen. als holy / disc dann t5 oder t8 mit "segnung"


----------



## Vrocas (24. August 2011)

Weiß noch jemand wie dieser Epic Gürtel aus Wotlk heißt mit dem großen Hordezeichen drauf?

P.S. is glaub ich nen Plattengürtel


----------



## Valdrasiala (25. August 2011)

Mein Paladin wird eine Mischung aus dem T2-Set und dem aktuellen T12 Set bekommen. Die sehen nunmal bisher am besten aus. 
Das Schild wird definitiv der rote Drachenschuppenbeschützer aus BWL: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich weiterhin eine Axt trage, dann das Model von Crul'shorukh:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück sind beide Items letzte Woche für mich gedroppt, zusätzlich die T2 Schultern und der Gürtel, von daher etwas weniger zu tun die nächsten Wochen

-----------

Druide bekommt definitiv T1, ich liebe das "Bäumchen". 
Hexer bekommt das mit den Flügeln, ich denke das war T5.
Krieger am liebsten T2 (3?), ein Goblin mit der Axt auf dem Kopf sieht einfach nur zu geil aus.

Über alle anderen habe ich noch nicht nachgedacht. Ich denke ich werde mich am Wochenende mal an den Modelviewer wagen.


----------



## Youmaycry (25. August 2011)

so mein warri hat jetzt komplettes feldmarschall set. als schild werde ich "königswappen von lordaeron" nehmen und als schwert ,sobald ich es bekomme, maladath, runenverzierte  blablabla ! jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein passender gürtel, also am besten ein goldener.ka wo ich den her nehme


----------



## Ladrion (25. August 2011)

Youmaycry schrieb:


> so mein warri hat jetzt komplettes feldmarschall set. als schild werde ich "königswappen von lordaeron" nehmen und als schwert ,sobald ich es bekomme, maladath, runenverzierte  blablabla ! jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein passender gürtel, also am besten ein goldener.ka wo ich den her nehme





Da würd ich dir den http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=16723  empfehlen, den hab ich für das set auch^^


----------



## Youmaycry (25. August 2011)

danke, aber das wird beim warri glaube ich nicht klappen


----------



## Humpadumpa (25. August 2011)

Moin,

ich hab vor gut 2 Jahren mit WoW aufgehört und nun wieder angefangen.

Hab meinen Schami jetzt auf 85 und als ich die News des Patch 4.3 sah, wollte ich ein Set haben: T2.

Aber soweit wie ich mich erinnern kann, droppt das T2 im  Geschmolzener Kern, Onyxia und Pechschwingenhort.

Ist das immer noch aktuell?

Ich glaube, dass Onyxia doch nicht mehr zu 60ziger Zeiten existiert oder?

Wo droppen dann die Teil von Ony? oO

Ich wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## Quentaros (25. August 2011)

Wenn ich noch WOW zocken würde, dann würde ich folgendes transmoggen für meine Chars....

Paladin (Schutz) : T4 Komplett mit Schild (das von Gruul) und als einhand eher ein Kolben/ Hammer
Paladin (Vergelter) : T2 oder /T10 komplett und Zweihandschwert oder den Draenei Zweihand Kolben von den Gruul Vorboss

Krieger (Schutz) : T10 Komplett + Bollwerk von Azzinot oder das Schild aus Naxx25er von Kelthuzad ... Einhand bin ich mir noch nicht sicher welche....
Krieger (Furor TG) : T7 Komplett + Armagedon Schwert (vielleicht auch zweimal ;-) )

Priester (Schatten) : T6 Komplett + offhand ein Buch und Haupthand ein Kolben
Priester (Heilig): T10 Komplett

Hunter: das erste Dungeon komplett T0 mit Gewehr

Hexenmeister: das T5 sicher komplett oder auch T6 oder beides :-)

Todesritter : T10, T8 und starter Set + Runenklinge


----------



## Cytoshape (25. August 2011)

Youmaycry schrieb:


> danke, aber das wird beim warri glaube ich nicht klappen



Doch das wird klappen, da das Rüstungsteil nicht expliziet für den Paladin gedacht ist, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verschaut habe.



Humpadumpa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab vor gut 2 Jahren mit WoW aufgehört und nun wieder angefangen.
> 
> ...




Zu WotLk droppte der T2 Kopf bei Nef in BWL. Aber da man ja zu Cata gegen ihn Kämpfen kann kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob Nef auchnoch im Classic BWL vorhanden ist. Wenn es so ist wirst du den T2 Kopf dort finden und auch andere Sachen die Ony zu Classic Zeiten gedroppt hat.


----------



## Cassiopheia (25. August 2011)

Cytoshape schrieb:


> Zu WotLk droppte der T2 Kopf bei Nef in BWL. Aber da man ja zu Cata gegen ihn Kämpfen kann kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob Nef auchnoch im Classic BWL vorhanden ist. Wenn es so ist wirst du den T2 Kopf dort finden und auch andere Sachen die Ony zu Classic Zeiten gedroppt hat.



Der T2 Kopf droppt immer noch bei Nef in BWL. Andere Sachen von Classic Ony droppen allerdings nicht mehr (seit sie auf 80 angehoben wurde).

PS Nur die T2 Hosen gibts in MC (bei Ragnaros).


----------



## Humpadumpa (25. August 2011)

okay, hat sich erledigt. Buffed hat das schon gepostet:

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/Specials/World-of-Warcraft-Das-mogg-ich-Transmogrifikations-Tipps-Tier-1-und-Tier-2-840901/2/

Alles in MC und Pechschwingenhort.


----------



## Youmaycry (25. August 2011)

aso, ja das klingt logisch. dann hol ich mir mal den gürtel. dann fehlt nur noch maldath und ich bin fürs erste glücklich.komplettes feldmarschall, königswappen und maladath + aufm goldkönig reiten = style


----------



## bananaaa (25. August 2011)

wenn ich event rüstungen moggen könnte würde mein heal schami so aussehen  :
http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/3jnwgdg7/healschami.jpg


----------



## BasiGorgo (25. August 2011)

Sets:

DK wir im oldschool mc/bwl Krieger look gekleidet oder t7/8

Helm: Helm der unendlichen rage(falls denn kette auch für plattis geht weil die müssen sie ja bis lvl 40 auch tragen ) feuerkrone von ragnaros 
Schultern: Drachenkrallen Schulterstücke(Falls die bei jemandem nicht droppen...blaue Schmiede-Plattenschultern aus BC verwenden das selbe Design)
Hände: Flammenwächterstulpen
Gürtel: Gurt des Ansturms
Hose: steht noch nicht fest(evtl Beinschützer des flammenden Lichts)
Stiefel: Stiefel des gefallenen Helden
Waffe: ...hab da so einige im petto  je nachdem was ich grad für Waffen an habe
2h Schwert: Dk Vorquest Schwert, Runenklinge von Baron Rivendare, Ungezähmte Klinge, Vold'Rethar etc 
2h Äxt: leider funzt meine Shadowmourne fürs moggen nicht =( aber hab noch die Axt von C'thun
1h Äxte: ...gibt es leider kaum schöne Models...wird wohl auf die von Nefarian40 hinauslaufen
1h Schwerter: gibt es zu viele tolle...Blutgiftklinge hero, Töter der Leblosen, Hagelsturm, Teebus Langschwert der Loderflamme, Argentumrächer, Frostnadel, Schicksalswende

Pala: entweder t2 oder t10,25
Schild: 270er Arena Schild oder Bloodqueen hero Schild, Elementiumverstärktes Bollwerk
Tankwaffe: Quel'Serrar  

Heiler Waffe: Nefarian Kolben



schurke: t6 t2 mit illidan augenbinde 


waffen: malchazeen 2x


----------



## Fremder123 (25. August 2011)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> Helm: Helm der unendlichen rage(falls denn kette auch für plattis geht weil die müssen sie ja bis lvl 40 auch tragen ) feuerkrone von ragnaros
> Schultern: Drachenkrallen Schulterstücke(Falls die bei jemandem nicht droppen...blaue Schmiede-Plattenschultern aus BC verwenden das selbe Design)


Na bäh, die Dinger sehen aus wie Questbelohnungen aus dem Schlingendorntal. >.> Aber wie heißt es so schön: "Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten" sagte Lieschen und aß den Popel.


----------



## BasiGorgo (25. August 2011)

joa aber so is mein warri zu classic rumgelaufen 
gab nich so viel krams mit offensiven stats ^^


zu der frage von einem meiner vorposter gab es nen bluepost:

Q: If I have a weapon that equips on the hip and I mog it to one that equips on the back, will it continue to equip on the hip (like the original) or will it switch to the back (like the one I used to mog with)?
A: The way a weapon sheathes is tied to its artwork, so the weapon will appear sheathed in whatever fashion the source item for Transmogrification did. (Blue Tracker / Official Forums)

also übersetzt: die waffe wird da getragen wo das model herkommt also werden deine auf dem rücken getragenen modelle auch auf dem rücken sein 



Q: Will Main Hand only weaponry be 'Mog"ifiable to the offhand slot?
A: Mainhand can only be applied to mainhand, and offhand can only be applied to offhand. This is partially due to the restrictions on certain types of weapon art.

 Again, these are our first tentative steps with Transmogrification, and there's room for modifying the rules later on after the system is introduced, and we see how things shake out. Heck, the rules aren't even quite set in stone right now, and might change further before the system is introduced.




zudem ist hier nochmal angegeben dass mainhand waffen wirklich nur für die mainhand transmogrifizierbar(tolles wort) sind 
also werden caster waffen modelle nur für die mainhand verfügbar sein egal ob man 2 oder nur eine waffe trägt


----------



## TheGui (25. August 2011)

bananaaa schrieb:


> wenn ich event rüstungen moggen könnte würde mein heal schami so aussehen  :
> http://img7.imageban.../healschami.jpg


die sonnenwend gedöngse sind stoff... und du als schami wirst nur das design von Schwerer rüstung tragen können!

dazu muss das item dessen design du klaust Stats aufweisen... und ich glaube rüstung zählt nicht dazu!



BasiGorgo schrieb:


> zudem ist hier nochmal angegeben dass mainhand waffen wirklich nur für die mainhand transmogrifizierbar(tolles wort) sind
> also werden caster waffen modelle nur für die mainhand verfügbar sein egal ob man 2 oder nur eine waffe trägt


was ein Scheiß.. ich wollte doch Sturm des Chaos als DW nutzen!


----------



## Naminee (27. August 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mag mir gemand verraten, wie die Waffe heißt?


----------



## TheGui (27. August 2011)

irgend eine Zinrokh abart


----------



## Naminee (27. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> irgend eine Zinrokh abart



Naja ZinRokh Weltenzerstörer sieht ja ein wenig anders aus heutzutage.. ich gehe dann mal leicht davon aus, dass es die Waffe wohl nicht mehr gibt.
Sehr schade :/


----------



## TheGui (27. August 2011)

Naminee schrieb:


> Naja ZinRokh Weltenzerstörer sieht ja ein wenig anders aus heutzutage.. ich gehe dann mal leicht davon aus, dass es die Waffe wohl nicht mehr gibt.
> Sehr schade :/



34 sek suche in der buffed datenbank



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naminee (27. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> 34 sek suche in der buffed datenbank
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wuhey :O Ich weiß zwar nicht wie du das geschafft hast, aber danke dir 
Kann man das noch bekommen?
Edit: Ach ich les gerade.. ist nicht mehr zu bekommen.. das suckt.


----------



## Demonea (27. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warlock T10 + Ahunes Frostsichel
Warlock T8 + Malevolence (So einem Stab Dudustats zu geben...)
Warlock T5 + Funeral Pyre (oder ähnlich)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warri T6 + Bollwark of Azzinoth + Random green Wotlk Mace
Warri Horde PvP Set + Bollwark of Azzinoth + Horde Axe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nochwas am Lock gebastelt...


----------



## TheGui (31. August 2011)

Ich habe fasst fertig!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demonea (31. August 2011)

Soll ja jeder machen wie er meint, aber ich finde nen Todesritter mit nem Pala set auszustatten ist schon arg daneben.
So kann man das recht Tauren Paladine zu kritisieren auch verwirken.
Es gibt so nette Sets für DKs, im PvE sowie im PvP, da muss man nicht wirklich als Paladin zum Karneval gehen. 

ps:gibts das set in lila oder liegt das an der Atmosphäre des Login screen ?


----------



## Hosenschisser (31. August 2011)

Ich finde der Pala-T2-Stil passt sehr gut zum Dk. Man muß sich halt nur von der Ansicht befreien, daß das Aussehen der Rüstung einzig und allein die Eigenschaften der Klasse, die dieses Aussehen mal als T-Set hatte.

Ich meine. Was, ausser das es aussieht wie das Pala T2, zeigt eindeutig nur palagerechte Stilelemente?


----------



## jolk (31. August 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich meine. Was, ausser das es aussieht wie das Pala T2, zeigt eindeutig nur palagerechte Stilelemente?



Die lilane Farbe.


----------



## Hosenschisser (31. August 2011)

Aha, lila ist also das Pala-Stilelement schlechthin. 

Zu nem Pala passen eher helle gelblich-weiße Farbtöne, silber, gold. Sowas bringt man mit heiligem Licht, Rittern des Lichts in Verbindung. Dunkle lilane Rüstung spiegelt nichts, was man mit dem heiligen Licht in Verbindung bringt, wider. 

Ein Frost-Dk, eine geplagte Seele mit dunklen Gedanken die eisige Zauber wirkt und seine feinde vor Kälte erscheudern lässt. Da stell ich mir eine geheimnisvolle dunkle Rüstung mit Kapuze vor.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (31. August 2011)

Genau das was ich jetzt auch schon an habe - wenn alle in TX rumrennen bin ich mit dem zusammengewürfelten FL Gear ja wieder besonders!


----------



## TheGui (31. August 2011)

Demonea schrieb:


> Soll ja jeder machen wie er meint, aber ich finde nen Todesritter mit nem Pala set auszustatten ist schon arg daneben.
> So kann man das recht Tauren Paladine zu kritisieren auch verwirken.
> Es gibt so nette Sets für DKs, im PvE sowie im PvP, da muss man nicht wirklich als Paladin zum Karneval gehen.
> 
> ps:gibts das set in lila oder liegt das an der Atmosphäre des Login screen ?



Es ist Lila, und Lila ist die Farbe der Verderbnis. Die *Un*heilige Rune ist ja auch Lila ^_^

Es ist Quasi das entweihte Pala Set das sehr wohl zum DK passt!


----------



## Demonea (1. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Es ist Lila, und Lila ist die Farbe der Verderbnis. Die *Un*heilige Rune ist ja auch Lila ^_^



Dann ist die Exodar die Quelle aller Verderbnis und die tun nur so heilig.


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2011)

Demonea schrieb:


> Dann ist die Exodar die Quelle aller Verderbnis und die tun nur so heilig.



warte, du regst dich auf, dass Leute Paladin Rüstungen in den Farben des Zwielichts ihrem DK anziehen?

Sonst keine anderen Probleme?

Ich werde für meinen DK das Wilde Saronit Set holen.


----------



## Demonea (1. September 2011)

Sry, ich rege mich überhaupt nicht auf, ich find's nur bisschen strange für nen DK das belibteste Pala set zu nehmen. (auch wenn's lila ist)
Wie schon erwähnt, soll jeder machen wie er will, aber meine Meinung darf ich ja trotzdem abgeben.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (1. September 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich finde der Pala-T2-Stil passt sehr gut zum Dk. Man muß sich halt nur von der Ansicht befreien, daß das Aussehen der Rüstung einzig und allein die Eigenschaften der Klasse, die dieses Aussehen mal als T-Set hatte.
> 
> Ich meine. Was, ausser das es aussieht wie das Pala T2, zeigt eindeutig nur palagerechte Stilelemente?



Die Schulterstücke und die verzierungen auf der Rüstung im Pala-Stil.

Ich bin Pala mit der umstrittenen Rüstung - fehlt nur noch Gürtel - Bollwerk von Azzintoth (oder wie auch immer) und irgendeiner lilanen, großen Waffe. Ich sehe mich als heiliger Kämpfer, der sich der Finsternis aussetzt, um sie besser bekämpfen zu können. Eine Art dunkler Paladin.

Jeder Naaru wird, wenn er "stirbt", zu einem dunklen Wesen. Der Paladin in dieser Rüstung versucht den dunklen Aspekt, das Gegenstück des Lichts, zu verstehen, um es besser zu bekämpfen.

So gut?

Als DK, der morden muss, um nicht dem Wahnsinn zu verfallen, würde ich keine lila-weiße Rüstung mit paladinischen Runen anziehen. Besonders, wenn es in WotLK so viele tolle sets gibt. z.B. ist T7 absolut einzigartig, oder mit T8 sieht man aus wie Mograine selber. Und t10 ist der Todesritter schlechthin. Dann gibt es noch die brutalen PvP-sets. Also ist für den DK genug da. Man muss auch nicht in Palagear rumlaufen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. September 2011)

SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> Die Schulterstücke und die verzierungen auf der Rüstung im Pala-Stil.
> 
> Ich bin Pala mit der umstrittenen Rüstung - fehlt nur noch Gürtel - Bollwerk von Azzintoth (oder wie auch immer) und irgendeiner lilanen, großen Waffe. Ich sehe mich als heiliger Kämpfer, der sich der Finsternis aussetzt, um sie besser bekämpfen zu können. Eine Art dunkler Paladin.
> 
> ...





Ok dann nochmal die Frage.

Woran erkennt man, daß dieses Design nur zu einem Pala passen kann? Bei der Beantwortung stell dir einfach vor, daß dieses Design niemal als Pala-T-Set vorhanden war/ist. Das ist nämlich nichts mit Stilelementen zu tun. Oder meinst du Wildschwein- und Totenköpfe passen nur zu Kriegern, weil die mal sowas als T-Set hatten?


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. September 2011)

Demonea schrieb:


> Dann ist die Exodar die Quelle aller Verderbnis und die tun nur so heilig.




Findest du Ansicht, daß eine Farbe egal in welchem Zusammenhang, immer nur für eine Sache stehen kann, nicht extrem beschränkt? Ich zumidest will und kann nich so eingeengt denken.


----------



## jolk (1. September 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ok dann nochmal die Frage.
> 
> Woran erkennt man, daß dieses Design nur zu einem Pala passen kann? Bei der Beantwortung stell dir einfach vor, daß dieses Design niemal als Pala-T-Set vorhanden war/ist. Das ist nämlich nichts mit Stilelementen zu tun. Oder meinst du Wildschwein- und Totenköpfe passen nur zu Kriegern, weil die mal sowas als T-Set hatten?



Auf den Schultern ist die Waage der Justizia zu erkennen --> Symbol für Gerechtigkeit


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. September 2011)

jolk schrieb:


> Auf den Schultern ist die Waage der Justizia zu erkennen --> Symbol für Gerechtigkeit



Ein Todesritter der seines alten Lebens beraubt, dessen Seele geschunden wurde und der unvorstellbare Qualen erleiden mußte, konnte sich gegen seinen einstigen Peiniger und Herren auflehnen und ihn schließlich mit seinem Leben für seine Taten bezahlen lassen. 

Hört sich an als wäre dem Todesrtter Gerechtigkeit zuteil geworden.


----------



## jolk (1. September 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ein Todesritter der seines alten Lebens beraubt, dessen Seele geschunden wurde und der unvorstellbare Qualen erleiden mußte, konnte sich gegen seinen einstigen Peiniger und Herren auflehnen und ihn schließlich mit seinem Leben für seine Taten bezahlen lassen.
> 
> Hört sich an als wäre dem Todesrtter Gerechtigkeit zuteil geworden.


Man kann alles irgendwie irgendwomit rechtfertigen... (siehe Tauren Paladine )

Paladine sind aber dennoch die Personen die für Gerechtigkeit kämpfen (lies dir mal die Charakterbeschreibung durch und guck dir die Zaubernamen an), wohingegen du beim Todesritter nichts mit Gerechtigkeit finden wirst.


----------



## Hubautz (1. September 2011)

jolk schrieb:


> Paladine sind aber dennoch die Personen die für Gerechtigkeit kämpfen (lies dir mal die Charakterbeschreibung durch und guck dir die Zaubernamen an), wohingegen du beim Todesritter nichts mit Gerechtigkeit finden wirst.



Papperlapapp. Paladine sind selbsternannte Gotteskrieger die glauben im Namen einer höheren Macht zu handeln, wenn sie andersdenkende erschlagen.

Hmm - wo hab ich das schon mal gehört?


----------



## TheGui (1. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bitte nicht in eine Rollenspiel Diskussion verfallen*.. jeder weis das RP jenseits einiger RP-Servern schon vor langer Zeit gestorben ist!


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (1. September 2011)

Meine 2 sets:

http://imageshack.us...arkpaladin.jpg/

- allgemein bekannt -

http://imageshack.us...firepalayi.jpg/

- mein besonderes Feuerset. Einzelne Teile sind mehr oder weniger geheim. Wer's dennoch wissen will, kann ja fragen  -

/edit: hat das Bildformat der Screenshots nicht genommen, also gibts nur Links


----------



## TheGui (1. September 2011)

SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> - mein besonderes Feuerset. Einzelne Teile sind mehr oder weniger geheim. Wer's dennoch wissen will, kann ja fragen  -
> 
> /edit: hat das Bildformat der Screenshots nicht genommen, also gibts nur Links


Der Helm is z.b. nen random grünes Item aus Hyal


und btw: wo war das Problem mit den Bildern ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. September 2011)

jolk schrieb:


> Man kann alles irgendwie irgendwomit rechtfertigen... (siehe Tauren Paladine )
> 
> Paladine sind aber dennoch die Personen die für Gerechtigkeit kämpfen (lies dir mal die Charakterbeschreibung durch und guck dir die Zaubernamen an), wohingegen du beim Todesritter nichts mit Gerechtigkeit finden wirst.



Nein, kann man nicht. Bestimmte Eigenschaften und Stilelemente müssen zusammen passen.

Die Diskussion hat sich aber wohl eh erledigt. Hier gibt es scheinbar nur Leute die in Stereotypen denken können. Blizzard hat das Wort Gerechtigkeit in der Beschreibung von Paladinen verwendet, also kann auch nur der Paladin für Gerechtigkeit stehen bzw. kann nur ein Paladin gerechtogkeit erfahren.  

Mit dermaßen eingeschränkten Denkweisen kann ich leider nichts anfangen.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (1. September 2011)

Danke fürs posten der Bilder, ich hab das ganze per rechtsklick -> grafik anzeigen -> kopieren und dann über den button beim posts schreiben (Bild einfügen) reinkopiert. dann kam die wunderbare fehlermeldung, dass das format nicht passt. weiß auch nicht...


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2011)

SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> Danke fürs posten der Bilder, ich hab das ganze per rechtsklick -> grafik anzeigen -> kopieren und dann über den button beim posts schreiben (Bild einfügen) reinkopiert. dann kam die wunderbare fehlermeldung, dass das format nicht passt. weiß auch nicht...



Hab ich auch manchmal, geht irgendwann wieder weg.


----------



## TheGui (1. September 2011)

SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> Danke fürs posten der Bilder, ich hab das ganze per rechtsklick -> grafik anzeigen -> kopieren und dann über den button beim posts schreiben (Bild einfügen) reinkopiert. dann kam die wunderbare fehlermeldung, dass das format nicht passt. weiß auch nicht...



rechts klick bild in neuem tab öffnen -> Adresse kopieren -> Bilder einfügen reinkopieren -> tada


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (2. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> rechts klick bild in neuem tab öffnen -> Adresse kopieren -> Bilder einfügen reinkopieren -> tada



Hab ich, wollte der nicht... naja auch egal ^^ mal lieber wieder BTT hier, bevor die diskussion zu sehr abschweift


----------



## Shivâ (5. September 2011)

Hm, kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden...ich hab sie noch alle...(im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)
Wahrscheinlich aber das T8 (Ulduar) aber die Non-Set Version in Lila oder das Sunwell
Zeugs, das war auch recht cool.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. September 2011)

Oehm, doofe Frage: muss man das komplette T2 Set bereits besitzen um seine aktuelle Rüstung auf T2 umwandeln zu können? :/


----------



## Ladrion (11. September 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Oehm, doofe Frage: muss man das komplette T2 Set bereits besitzen um seine aktuelle Rüstung auf T2 umwandeln zu können? :/





jop muss man


----------



## Alux (11. September 2011)

Beim Priester T6 und den Stab von Archimonde vielleicht aber auch Bannfluch

Beim DK, hm noch ka^^


----------



## Karrramba (11. September 2011)

> Oehm, doofe Frage: muss man das komplette T2 Set bereits besitzen um seine aktuelle Rüstung auf T2 umwandeln zu können? :/



Die Frage ist in der Tat ziemlich doof - insbesondere, wenn man eine oder zwei Seiten dieses Threads gelesen hätte (sry, ist aber nunmal so)

Du MUSST ein Item besitzen und tragen können (und es muss Deine Rüstungsklasse sein), um ein anderes gleiches Item (also z.B. Schulter = Schulter) zu ändern. 

Oder hast Du Dir vorgestellt, dass Du ein Item haben must, und alle anderen Items passen sich optisch an? Wie soll das bei Nicht-Set-Items gehen?


----------



## Blackout1091 (11. September 2011)

Weiß jmd eigentlich wie das mit Verzauberung ist ?
Wenn ich Erdrutsch zb auf meiner Waffe habe ist der Effekt dann auf der gemoggten Waffe ?


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (11. September 2011)

mein retri pally
t5 mit einem healer helm aus schlangenschrein passt optisch perfekt als waffe hab ich 12 zur auswahl von ash kandi (60er version st LÄNGER HAHA)
 bis zu blutschrei

hunterin bekommt es 60er pvp set + ulduar set helm+schultern als waffe bryntroll oder meine 60er waffe (namen vergessen)

dk bekommt so wies aussieht ulduar 25er set als waffe sturmrunenschneide oder ich belasse es bei meinem trollban


----------



## Kuya (11. September 2011)

Xiin schrieb:


> Hi
> Da man mit 4.3 die Möglichkeit hat das Aussehen der aktuellen Rüstungen mit einer anderen Rüstung zu überdecken wollte ich euch fragen welche stylerüstung ihr mit 4.3 tragen werdet
> 
> Mir ist bewusst dass es Theman hierzu gibt, jedoch finde ich einen "Sammelthread" um sich Anregungen zu holen (paralell zur diskussion) sinnvoll.
> ...



Nun, ich habe mich noch nicht völlig entschieden,
aber mein derzeitiger Favorit ist folgende Kreation, (sogar schon mit eigenem Namen xD):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladrion (11. September 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Nun, ich habe mich noch nicht völlig entschieden,
> aber mein derzeitiger Favorit ist folgende Kreation, (sogar schon mit eigenem Namen xD):
> 
> 
> ...



ist das die maske vom liebes event? das dürfte nämlich nicht funktionieren da die Maske ja keine stats aufweißt aber sicher bin ich mir micht zu 100 %^^


----------



## Phisch (11. September 2011)

Ich hab lange überlegt, was ich nehmen werde, aber für eine weibliche Draenei Paladina gibt es wohl nur eine einzige Möglichkeit:

T5
Gürtel & Schuhe aus FDS bzw SSC dazu.
Und dann natürlich, Pflicht für jeden Draenei Paladin, der Kolben aus Gruul. 

<3 <3 <3 EPISCH.

Vollendet wird das ganze mit einem Pet:

Entweder Elementiumgeode, Manawyrmling, Netherrochen oder ein Drachenfalkenjunges.

Natürlich darf das richtige Mount auch nicht fehlen!

Das alles, kombiniert mit dem Lilanen Netherdrachen ist wohl perfekt für Draenei Pala.

Fotos folgen, sobald Waffe und Stiefel endlich droppen, den Rest hab ich schon 

Oder jemand gibt mir ein Tool, mit dem ich Dinge aus der Datenbank in einer 3D Ansicht darstellen kann.

MFG


----------



## DerHutmacher (11. September 2011)

such mal nach ModelViewer ^^ bei google


----------



## Cassiopheia (11. September 2011)

Phisch schrieb:


> Oder jemand gibt mir ein Tool, mit dem ich Dinge aus der Datenbank in einer 3D Ansicht darstellen kann.



WoW Modelviewer!


----------



## fl01 (11. September 2011)

Dudu: T5 oder T6 - T6 besitze ich schon
Warri: T6 oder T1
Hunter: T3 - oder T6
Priest: T6



T6 ist einfach atemberaubend


----------



## fl01 (11. September 2011)

Calthras2 schrieb:


> Kann man eig das 55er DK-Charaktererstellungs Set anziehen? Also das mit der Kapuze und dem Plattenkilt




Nein, aber in Naxx gibt es genau das selbe als Non-Set


----------



## HolyTauren (11. September 2011)

Das stimmt nicht. Das erste Set des DK's gibt es nicht. Das Set welches man nach dem Startgebiet hat gibt es in Naxxramas.


----------



## BasiGorgo (12. September 2011)

laut aussage von blizzard wird ein npc in archerus hinzughefügt der die,alten dk anfangssets verkauft
für leute die sie weggeschmissen haben oder verkauft
ich denke ich werde dann auch auf das grüne startset umsteigen zusammen mit nem schönen schwertchen


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (12. September 2011)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> laut aussage von blizzard wird ein npc in archerus hinzughefügt der die,alten dk anfangssets verkauft
> für leute die sie weggeschmissen haben oder verkauft
> ich denke ich werde dann auch auf das grüne startset umsteigen zusammen mit nem schönen schwertchen



Das von den Reitern aus Naxx oder von Mark'gar in ICC10er ^^ beides super DK Schwerter


----------



## OptionalerName (15. September 2011)

[attachment=12181:WoWScrnShot_091511_014613.jpg][attachment=12180:WoWScrnShot_091511_021801.jpg][attachment=12182:WoWScrnShot_091511_023837.jpg][attachment=12184:WoWScrnShot_091511_025409.jpg][attachment=12185:WoWScrnShot_091511_031557.jpg][attachment=12186:WoWScrnShot_091511_032502.jpg][attachment=12188:WoWScrnShot_091511_034258.jpg][attachment=12189:WoWScrnShot_091110_141805.jpg]


----------



## Benon (15. September 2011)

Ist zwar kein Set aber eine meiner Lieblingswaffen (wohl am bestaussehensten an unseren Elfen) ist die Faust des Gottes aus Gundrak. 

Der Look ist sehr geil (wobei hier in der Buffeddatenbank sieht die anderes aus) sollten sich am besten auch mal alle Blutelfen/Nachtelfen-Schurken anschauen vom look her


----------



## Cantharion (23. September 2011)

Mage: T7,5 mit dem Stab aus Naxx25+dem violetten Proto/Armanibär (wobei ich mir letzteren kurz für ein paar k kaufen werde)

Pala: Als Heal T7,5 mit T6 Helm (T7,5 helm sieht aus wie ein Power Ranger) oder ohne helm mal schauen mit den Waffen aus Naxx 10 (gleiches design wie T7,5 und gleiche farben)
Als Retri T5 mit dem Kolben von Gruul oder T10 mit dem Kolben aus SSC (sieht aus wie S2 also http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=31959/merciless-gladiators-bonegrinder)

Schurke bekommt von mir das (imo) genialste Set: T10
Ich finde es einfach nur geil dass das model von einem Spuk als Tset überarbeitet wurde und es passt gut zu einer weiblichen untoten.

Warri bekommt T4 als Tank und S8/S2 als pvp-set

Werde noch bilder posten sobald die sets komplett sind. (Zum Glück hab ich ein Großteil noch von früher)


----------



## wolfracht (24. September 2011)

Wenn man sich hier mal die Sets anschaut die gemoggt werden, ist es ja wohl eindeutig, dass Blizzard nurnoch Bockmist fabriziert was (auch) die Sets angeht. Keiner hier moggt T11 oder so, der großteil ist T6. Was zugegeben auch das bestaussehendste Tier von allen war.


----------



## Dabow (2. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich wunder mich eher darüber wie er an T 3 rankommen will
> Ich denke mal nicht das er es hat.



Weil T7 nicht wie T3 aussieht ... ?


----------

